

Mozilla's design overhaul of Firefox 25 - nitins
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/06/05/mozilla-is-planning-a-major-design-overhaul-with-the-release-of-firefox-25-in-october-heres-a-quick-peek/?fromcat=all

======
kibwen
_"Mozilla did say why it is waiting so long before making these changes:
Firefox 24 is an Extended Support Release (ESR), so major changes have been
pushed after it to minimize any potential impact."_

Ah, this makes sense. Previously I had suspected that Mozilla was saving
Australis as the impetus for a big "Whole New Firefox" marketing initiative,
what with all the new goodies like IonMonkey (tantalizingly close to V8 now,
<http://arewefastyet.com/>) and the native developer tools.

Considering that Australis was proposed sometime mid-2011, I'll be happy to
finally see it land (if indeed it does land in 25, I haven't actually seen any
official announcement yet).

